# Next Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Club Meeting June 2 Wed night



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, the last meeting we just had was an awsome one with Jen the Aquarium's senior tropical fish biologist did an amazing talk of her trip to the Amazon.

The next meeting we'll be having a guest speaker come in to do another interested talk...

VAHC Members:

June Meeting Updates:

The next VAHC club meeting is Wednesday, June 2nd at 7:30pm.

Our speaker will be Baz Edmeades, author of "Megafauna - The Start of the Human-caused Extinction", (http://www.megafauna.com). Baz will give a talk on the genus Opsaridium and other African freshwater fishes with a special magic for aquarium enthusiasts, fly-fishers, and students of evolution. We'll also have our usual Q&A session and a mini-auction of plants & fish.

We meet at 7:15pm - around the side at the Marilyn Blusson Learning
Centre for all meetings. From there we'll go to whichever room we've got for the evening.

Club News:

Our club website has a new URL. The old URL (www.fishopolis.com/vahc) has been replaced by a new shorter one: www.vahc.ca The old one will still work for now but you should change over your shortcuts anyways.

The club is always looking for people to join the steering committee and we have a number of vacancies. Please contact a member of the steering 
committee for more information. http://www.vahc.ca/membership_steering.cfm

Ron Guenther
VAHC Webmaster
[email protected]

http://www.vahc.ca
________


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a reminder. It is this wednesday. If you need anything from Patrick and I, let us know. We can bring them there.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the last meeting before the summer....


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

See you guys ...and gals there


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will b there and Davefrombc will b attending too


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I will b there and Davefrombc will b attending too


I can't believe you are going without me ! You'll need a good spanking when you get home wifey... LOL. Have fun .

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I can't believe you are going without me ! You'll need a good spanking when you get home wifey... LOL. Have fun .
> 
> Stuart


U r not coming hun? why comon it wont b the same without u


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be nice to get some more active members from BCA....you guys don't know what you are missing


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

no idea what im missing, looked at the site, its hard to see just exactly what it brings


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> no idea what im missing, looked at the site, its hard to see just exactly what it brings


Go tonite and find out


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...must take a lot to impress you...

1st...It's at the Aquarium....couldn't get a better spot,
2nd...The Aquariums Senior Biologist is a attending Member,
3rd...The meeting starts with a Q & A session...as we all don't know it all,
4th...Lecture by Guest Speaker....very kool...these people share there aquatic adventures from around the world,
5th...Mini Fish and Plant Auction....great plants and hard to find fishies....I landed a beautiful Leopard fish last time and the plants are better that any you will find in the LFS,
6th....access to the two major Auctions in the spring and fall,
7th...Direct Access to many attending BCA Sponsors
8th......Good People,
9th....oh yeah....Claudia & Dave will make the evening worthwhile


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

i said i was going to be there, i had every intention of being there....but i just got home from work & i accidentally sat down....dont think ill be getting up again any time soon...
 Is it really frowned upon for showing up late? Id like to still think I could get off my butt in an hour or so which would be about a hour after it started....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

kirkdgxp said:


> 9th....oh yeah....Claudia & Dave will make the evening worthwhile


Well thank you Kirk lol I always have lots of fun  I try to b good but is soooo hard


----------

